

India-China to fight for top 2 positions this century, Masayoshi Son of SoftBank - anandmurali
http://tech.economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/internet/india-china-to-fight-for-top-two-positions-this-century-masayoshi-son-softbank-group/47778976

======
known
[http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/01/19/india-is-
los...](http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/01/19/india-is-losing-the-
race/)

